# alabama unresticted concealed weapons permit question



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

first off the permit states: state of alabama pistol license- unrestricted
ok google isnt really turning up anything for me but my question is if my permit covers any other concealed weapons such as: oversized knives, switchblades, batons, etc... if so what all weapons are covered? im really just curious cuz i know some states cover other weapons, etc. so please if anyone knows or can find out for me, as im not turning up any results, the answer would be much appreciated.
thanks guys
45Sidekick


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

alabama restricts the concealed carry of a butt ton of weapons. your concealed carry permit will cover pistols ONLY from what i read


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just click on your state and start reading

Handgunlaw.us

just need to remember that when dealing with the law, words mean exactly what they mean


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you ted always informative


----------



## eddiebritz (Nov 16, 2011)

It is always interresting to read about the various laws and rules of different places that governs the possession, carry and use of handguns for self defense purposses by private citizens.

In South Africa it is extremely difficult and time consuming (and very costly!) for a private citizen to obtain and keep a license to possess a handgun. Time from applying for a license to getting the license is currently about 3 years and you may not possess the gun untill you have received the license. To compound the harrazment a license for self defence must be re-applied for every 5 years. The license is for a particular gun and a person is allowed only one handgun for self defence purposes - so make sure you decide very carefully what gun you want for you will have to live with your choice ! 

On the positive side. Once you have a license to possess a handgun for self defence you may carry it freely on your person (exept in a few gun free zones - yes we have those too in the good old SA) BUT our laws make it compulsory that you must always carry it CONCEALED except on a registered shooting range.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Draconian laws like that are a direct result of the Communist Mandela, his cohorts and the subsequent office holders of the same twisted mind.:smt084


----------

